# goldblatt tool set



## CE Drywall (Sep 6, 2010)

Anyone know much about the goldblatt line off auto taping tools. The full set (pump, taper, corner tools, two boxes and handles) is only $2100 usd. That is nearly ha;f the price of others. Should I buy this set or a used Columbia set?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

CE Drywall said:


> Anyone know much about the goldblatt line off auto taping tools. The full set (pump, taper, corner tools, two boxes and handles) is only $2100 usd. That is nearly ha;f the price of others. Should I buy this set or a used Columbia set?


 I have never seen them so I can't help


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

the easiest way to buy yourself disappointment is to buy Goldblatt. It's pretty easy to put together a good used set of DM, Columbia, and tapetech on ebay.


----------



## CE Drywall (Sep 6, 2010)

capt, you can see the set at all-wall.com if you are interested.


----------



## CE Drywall (Sep 6, 2010)

I have run tapetech and it is a good set, but they are costly. I am renting a Columbia set from a guy leaving the trade. I like the boxes, but the taper is in rough shape. Figured even if the guy sold the Columbia set, he'd be asking $1500, so I thought the extra $500 might be well spent to get new.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

CE Drywall said:


> I have run tapetech and it is a good set, but they are costly. I am renting a Columbia set from a guy leaving the trade. I like the boxes, but the taper is in rough shape. Figured even if the guy sold the Columbia set, he'd be asking $1500, so I thought the extra $500 might be well spent to get new.


I wouldn't trade my used Columbia stuff for new Goldblatt stuff if you paid me. I sold my only goldblatt box, and despise my remaining goldblatt handles. I use my northstar and DM handles for everything. The columbia box I replaced the goldblatt with is a world better.


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

I have never owned Goldblatt tools but have heard alot of negative feedback about them. I liked the older Tapetech tools, but not the new ones, especially the gun. We have 3 sets of Columbia tools with no complaints.

Bill


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

CE Drywall said:


> I have run tapetech and it is a good set, but they are costly. I am renting a Columbia set from a guy leaving the trade. I like the boxes, but the taper is in rough shape. Figured even if the guy sold the Columbia set, he'd be asking $1500, so I thought the extra $500 might be well spent to get new.


 When you buy a used set, NEVER pay more than 1/2 the price of a new set.
1) they are used
2) you are gonna have to spend some bucks on em to bring em back to par
Just a thought, when the folks in here say they don't know, or that they used em years ago and didn't like em,,,, you might want to pay attention to that.

We all want to save money, but if you end up with tools that don't hold up, or you can't get serviced, the money saved is not worth it.

JMO, invest in COL tools and go make yourself some money.


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

everyone says to stay away from goldblatt
you always get what you pay for


----------



## dawn2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

CE Drywall said:


> Anyone know much about the goldblatt line off auto taping tools. The full set (pump, taper, corner tools, two boxes and handles) is only $2100 usd. That is nearly ha;f the price of others. Should I buy this set or a used Columbia set?


It is heard very good.:thumbup:


----------

